# BUG REPORT: Editing Name/Keyboard does not work for renaming new ATV Channels



## MM-etech (Oct 16, 2003)

When editiong a neme for manually added ATV Channels, the keyboard is missing and you only can add numbers for channel name.

MODEL: PVR-921 (JVC)
BOOT VERSION: 120B
FLASH VERSION: F051
SW VERSION: L142HECD-N


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I also ran into this bug when doing my review. Very annoying!


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

MM-etech said:


> When editing a name for manually added ATV Channels, the keyboard is missing and you only can add numbers for channel name.


I get the same thing for the digital channels. (Page 44 of the manual). Haven't tried it for analog.

-Chris


----------

